# Qualities of a Waiter



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 1, 2008)

Qualities of a Waiter

Psalm 130:5 “I wait for the Lord, my soul doth wait, and in his word do I hope.” 

If there were not mercy with God, to what purpose should I wait upon Him? For after all the service I could do, to the utmost of my power, if one small error at the end might, for want of mercy obliterate it all. But God is no such master, for there is mercy with Him, and specially towards His servants that wait upon Him. He will ignore faults in a servant that He would never bear in a stranger. It is reason enough for God to pardon my faults, because I am His servant and wait upon Him. And yet I not only wait upon Him but I wait for Him…

And now, O my soul, what do I live for, but only to wait upon God, and to wait for God? To wait upon Him, to do Him service, and to wait for Him, so as to do Him better service. To wait upon Him, as being Lord of all; and to wait for Him, as being the rewarder of all. To wait upon Him whose service is better than any other command, and to wait for Him whose expectation is better than any other possession.

Let others, therefore, wait upon the world, for the world; I, O God, will wait upon Thee, for Thee, seeing I find more true contentment in this waiting than all the world can give me in enjoying. How can I doubt of receiving a reward by my waiting for Thee when my waiting for Thee is itself the reward of my waiting upon Thee? And therefore my soul waits…

Alas, my frail body is very unfit to make a waiter: it rather needs to be waited upon itself. My body must have so much rest, so much leave to be excused from waiting, so that if God should have no other waiters than bodies, He would be often left to wait upon Himself. But my soul is a portion of the Divine breath, endued with all the qualities fit for a waiter…

--Sir Richard baker, Meditations and Disquisitions, (Sprinkle Publications) _as quoted by _I. D.E. Thomas, Puritan Daily Devotional Chronicles, Banner of Truth (1995), page 99.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 1, 2008)

I like that April 2 devotional. 

Links and Downloads Manager - Old Testament - Meditations and disquisitions upon the first psalm; the penitential psalms; and seven consolatory psalms -- Richard Baker - The PuritanBoard


----------

